# Anglo/AIB Deposit rates



## Clue (15 Nov 2010)

Excuse this simple newbie question but,

Why don't the government get Anglo/AIB to offer short fixed term deposit rates which reflect the current bond rate?

Who in Europe wouldn't want to put a few grand into a deposit account paying 6% interest?


----------



## jpd (15 Nov 2010)

No one, if you think you might only get 80% of the deposit back


----------



## shanegl (16 Nov 2010)

Have a think about where their income is coming from and at what interest rate.


----------



## Clue (16 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the info. Obviously no easy answers in this mess.


----------

